# fichier.avi sur ipod



## bobalexandre (7 Août 2010)

comment passer un film animation en .avi de mon disque dur à mon iPod nano ? 
Sur snowléopard Intel core2 duo
essai avec ffmpegx raté.  Merci


----------



## .Mathieu. (8 Août 2010)

Bonjour, les iPod ne lisent pas les fichiers .avi. Personellement, j'utilise Videora iPod Converter pour mettre mes films au format adapté. Ca te permet aussi de régler la taille du film pour ne pas déformer l'image & que la taille des images soit adapté à ton iPod.

Le Logiciel est disponible gratuitement ici.

En espérant t'avoir aidé.


----------



## bobalexandre (8 Août 2010)

merci à Mathieu. J'avais réussi à encoder mon fichier vidéo .avi de 800 Mo avec ffmpeg et à le passer sur mon iPod nano mais il manque le son !je vais essayer avec "videora.; A+


----------



## romaint (15 Août 2010)

.Mathieu. a dit:


> Bonjour, les iPod ne lisent pas les fichiers .avi. Personellement, j'utilise Videora iPod Converter pour mettre mes films au format adapté. Ca te permet aussi de régler la taille du film pour ne pas déformer l'image & que la taille des images soit adapté à ton iPod.
> 
> Le Logiciel est disponible gratuitement ici.
> 
> En espérant t'avoir aidé.


Pareil Videora


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Août 2010)

Pusieurs logiciels permettent de lire les avi sur l'iPod, en particulier en streaming à partir du mac qui les héberge (pour celui ci AirVideoServer et ServeToMe sont des must). Pour lire les avi transférés sur l'iPod/iPad/iPhone, il y a par exemple yxPlayer2, à condition que l'appareill soit sous iOS 4 (pour permettre le transfert sans jailbreaquer). La liste est encore plus longue sur l'iPad que l'iPod/iPhone.


----------



## wath68 (19 Août 2010)

HandBrake, nothing else.
Tu choisis le format suivant ton iPod, et c'est tout.


----------



## Bigdidou (19 Août 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> HandBrake, nothing else.
> Tu choisis le format suivant ton iPod, et c'est tout.



Ben non. Plus depuis iOS 4.
Maintenant si seules les solutions de bourrin qui nécessitent un réencodage te plaisent, c'est ton problème. Mais n'affirme pas que ce sont les seules.


----------



## wath68 (19 Août 2010)

Il demande bien comment mettre des .avi *sur* son iPod Nano, non ?
HandBrake marche très bien pour l'encodage, IOS 4 ou pas.
Tu convertis tes fichiers en .mp4 ou en .m4v, tu les importes dans iTunes et basta.


----------

